# inkjet cutter heat press material



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

Hello. I appologize if this question has been posed to this forum before, but I couldn't find an answer when i searched, so here it is:
Does anyone know of a high quality media that can be printed on and cut for the purposes of heat pressing on tshirts?
One example would be Roland HTM (Roland DGA Products Media) and I think stahls has one too

I don't even own a cutter yet, but I want to know if this method of imprinting is a viable option for short runs. I've heard these prints don't hold up well to washing, especially if a garment shrinks at all.
Anyone have any experience with this kind of stuff?
Thanks!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Rob. I think imprintables.com sells materials for the print&cut system.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

There are several companies that sell transfer paper for print-cut application. Because it is the same transfer paper that they have been selling for a long time, it washes as well as most of the transfer papers on the market. You are going to want to ask for a high release transfer paper that will allow you to separate the polymer from the backing. The name of the papers that I have used is ImageJet Lite II (for light color garments) and ImageJet Dark II (for dark garments). I know that The Paper Ranch sells them, but I also think other companies sell the same paper under a different name. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Heaven1 (May 9, 2007)

You may have limited your possible responses with the word "inkjet" for the versacamm 300 or 540 will print on high quality media in a photo quality using eco-sol inks. 

Check out imprintables.com


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

If I understand your question correctly, I thought any transfer paper can be used with a cutter.



teezecrost said:


> Hello. I appologize if this question has been posed to this forum before, but I couldn't find an answer when i searched, so here it is:
> Does anyone know of a high quality media that can be printed on and cut for the purposes of heat pressing on tshirts?
> One example would be Roland HTM (Roland DGA Products Media) and I think stahls has one too
> 
> ...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not every type of transfer paper can be used in a cutter (unless you add a carrier sheet to it). The easiest way to tell if your type of transfer paper will work in a cutter is to take a scrap piece of transfer paper and slowly try to tear the paper. If you are able to tear the backing of the paper and the polymer apart from each other, it will work in a cutter. If you are not able to easily separate the backing from the polymer, then the paper will not work unless you add a carrier backing.

The key is that cutter has to be able to cut through the top layer and still have the bottom layer to move the sheet back & forth. It might be hard to understand in words, but when you see it in action you will understand. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

gotchaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!



DAGuide said:


> Not every type of transfer paper can be used in a cutter (unless you add a carrier sheet to it). The easiest way to tell if your type of transfer paper will work in a cutter is to take a scrap piece of transfer paper and slowly try to tear the paper. If you are able to tear the backing of the paper and the polymer apart from each other, it will work in a cutter. If you are not able to easily separate the backing from the polymer, then the paper will not work unless you add a carrier backing.
> 
> The key is that cutter has to be able to cut through the top layer and still have the bottom layer to move the sheet back & forth. It might be hard to understand in words, but when you see it in action you will understand. Hope this helps.
> 
> Mark


----------



## mikalopa (Feb 24, 2008)

whats a carrier sheet??? where would i find it? are there diff. kinds?
thnx


----------



## rjim (Dec 14, 2007)

I have the same questions about a carrier sheet... Jim


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

A carrier sheet is a materil that you can attach to your transfer paper to allow it to be used with a cutter, I think imprintables calls it magic mask . .... JB


----------



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

Thanks very much for the responses, and sorry for the late response! Forgot for the longest time that I needed to change my account email address! I'll look into these options..


----------



## rjim (Dec 14, 2007)

magic mask appears to be the tape transfer for vinyl. I found a 12x24 carrier sheet for Cricut Expressions at Jo Anne Fabric. It was $15 for the two sheets. At least it is working for me.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

if i want to use Jet Dark (from Coastal Business) do i first peel the backing paper and place the entire transfer sheet on the carrier sheet? i should have my Craft Robo Pro comming soon...i hope i can contour cut dark transfers with it. 

i would appreciate the input....


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

talos72 said:


> if i want to use Jet Dark (from Coastal Business) do i first peel the backing paper and place the entire transfer sheet on the carrier sheet? i should have my Craft Robo Pro comming soon...i hope i can contour cut dark transfers with it.
> 
> i would appreciate the input....


I'm pretty sure but haven't actually gotten my cutter yet but from research, if your transfer paper has a backing, you first print AND cut. then you WEED the unwanted portions from the backing paper and THEN you apply the carrier sheet. You would need to add a carrier sheet to act as a backing paper prior to using the cutter only on the transfer that doesn't have a backing sheet to start with.


----------

